# small growth on skin



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

We have a husky and she is getting ready to turn fourteen and she has a few of these small ,very small cauliflower looking bumps mostly on her head,and one near outside of ear,and another on her snout,along with a couple that resemble a mole which are getting a little bigger,like the size of a pea or a little larger,they dont seem to cause her any discomfort at all.We have asked the vet and he said it may due to her age.?Has anyone seen or know what these may be?We will probaly have to see another vet to get a second opinion.Worried that as these grow,she may scratch them by accident,any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We call them old lady/man bumps at my clinic :wink:

They are just small moles that older dogs tend to get. They are more common in smaller breeds but all dog breeds are known to get them. 

I wouldn't worry about them at all. 

Hello and welcome by the way :biggrin:


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

*bumps and moles*

Thank you for your reply,and i am glad thats all it is.Also,i have been lurking on this forum for some time now,lots of good info and reading,along with alot of pictures of alot of loving pets,this is a really great forum,and thank you again for the quick reply.Take care...


----------

